# Sequence to be the Man...



## marv (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't have any sequence,but I do have goals. one is to have the skill to run all the rapids on the ocoee river,I've ran it 2 times but skipped Broken Nose,Double Suck,and Table Saw.I have other rivers that I'm determined to run in that area one is the South fork of the Cumberland,and the other I can't remember at this time but is a class IV.


----------

